# How does DIAC calculate work experience?



## mmA1983 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi All, 
I'm living outside Australia and I want to submit an application through EOI to apply for a visa subclass 189. I have a positive skill assessment from Engineers Australia as an Electronic Engineer (issued on Aug 2014) and my work experience has been assessed as following: 
From Dec 2006 - Nov 2008 (2 years)
From Feb 2009 - April 2014 ( 5 years 3 months)
Now I changed my company since September 2014 but I'm still working as an Electronic Engineer and I want to add an additional 9 months on February 2015 to claim an additional 5 points for 8 years of experience, so is it possible?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes, anything after your skills assessment is valid if in the same field of work.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

yes i believe, as long as roles and responsibilities remain the same.


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Dear All, 

Is it true that you can only claim the years of experience while applying at DIBP which are mentioned in your assessment letter through VETASSESS and ACS etc? 

Rgds. T2


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Are you able to read the posts above?


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

_shel said:


> Are you able to read the posts above?


Dear Shel, 

I am a bit confused, can you please assist on the below VETASSESS assessment?

Facts:

1. Qualification: Masters in HR Management
2. Experience: 6+ years experience with same company; all years in HR department but at different positions

VETASSESS Outcome Comments:

1. Qualification: Field of Study at the required level and Highly Relevant
2. Experience: at least one year/s of employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation
3. The employment described above meets the minimum requirements for this
occupation.
4. Vetassess Skills Assessment: Positive

Questions:
1. Why have they mentioned only one position with 1 year out of 6 years experience at multiple positions?
2. Can we go ahead with launching EOI?
3. The agent told me we can only mention the years of experience at DIBP mentioned on the letter. ABOVE POSTS SAYS OTHERWISE. 

Your feedback will be highly appreciated.

Regards, T2


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Because only 1 year has been classed as relevant. Vetasses always requires highly relevant work experience as well as qualifications to make you skilled. 

It is employment after skills assessment date that you can include, but you would only do that if it gave you more points.


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks very much Shel, 

For the period after the assessment, would I require to have an updated letter from VETASSESS or would just claim additional experience during my visa application process? 



_shel said:


> Because only 1 year has been classed as relevant. Vetasses always requires highly relevant work experience as well as qualifications to make you skilled.
> 
> It is employment after skills assessment date that you can include, but you would only do that if it gave you more points.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes, new letter confirming continued employment thats it


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks very much Shel  



_shel said:


> Yes, new letter confirming continued employment thats it


----------



## mmA1983 (Jan 15, 2015)

Thank you all for your kind clarification


----------



## mmA1983 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi All,

Finally I have completed yesterday 8 years of experience as an Electronic Engineer and I claimed 60 points to apply for visa subclass 189. So how long does it take to get an invite? 

Thanks,


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2015)

No-one here can tell how long for sure. It all depends on your occupation code, how many 60 pointers have filed EOI before you, how many 65+ pointers are there, etc. All we know is that for someone with 60 points, it takes at least a couple of rounds before you get invited. But again, this isn't a sure-shot answer. So, expect an invite either on 27'th March (if you are lucky) or in second week of April.


----------



## mmA1983 (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks for your quick answer


----------



## mmA1983 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi All,

I have a couple of questions.

1. What can I do if my current employer refuses to give me a reference letter stating my job description?

2. I don't have any payslip or bank statement from my first employer (I closed my bank account)...is it enough to provide contract, reference letter with job description and employment letter?

Thanks,


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

maha_amer said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a couple of questions.
> 
> ...


#1: You can take a statutory declaration from your supervisor/ manager there. Supervisor should have been employed before (or since you) were and should be still working there (or at least was working there until your last day).
#2: Don't know which country you are from. But, if from India, then you can still get statements from a closed account. I did- for an account that was closed as long back as Jan 2003. In India the RBI has strict guidelines regarding these matters and the bank is obliged to give you the requested statements. You need not even remember or know the account number. Your PAN number will suffice.

All the best.


----------



## mmA1983 (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks Keeda for your reply.

I'm an Egyptian (applying from Kuwait).
my first employer was in Egypt and the bank branch in Egypt has been closed and It's now acquired by another company. That's why it's impossible to get.
so, is it enough to provide my contract and reference letter?

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

maha_amer said:


> Thanks Keeda for your reply.
> 
> I'm an Egyptian (applying from Kuwait).
> my first employer was in Egypt and the bank branch in Egypt has been closed and It's now acquired by another company. That's why it's impossible to get.
> ...


I am not too sure about this scenario, but try and have your supervisor pen all this down in his reference. The assessing authority requires that you were employed full time. Haven't come across the term "being paid" in their fine prints. But, give it a try with whatever proof of skilled employment you can. Also try to get any tax related documents from that period.


----------

